# Sunroof leak?



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

Hi. It’s raining pretty hard in NYC and today i noticed that the sun cover of the roof is soaking wet plus i saw a few water drops in the rear passenger side seat belt. Is anyone else having this problem? this is the second time that happened. Windows and roof was 100% closed all the time. It sucks since its a 2 month old car. I’m going to take it to the dealer to have it checked out. Will keep you updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

The rain was insane https://jalopnik.com/another-fun-monday-morning-commute-on-the-nyc-subway

Sucks about the leak. I also have a wrangler and leaks were a pain. Hope they fix it 100%. It makes you stress and worry everytime it rains.

Im looking into getting a tig but almost every thread here is about a problem with the quality. Makes me wonder if i should just go with something else.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

Man, hope they check everything out right! My wife's Alltrack went back to the dealer in the first week after a mild rain destroyed the headliner. There was an issue with styrofoam spacer blocks pinching drain tubes. The dealer had it for 6 weeks until everything was straightened out... headliners kept coming in damaged. They ended up paying her first 3 monthly payments. They also checked the other Alltracks on the lot and they all had the spacer block problem. 

Not sure how different these panels are between models, but it could be something to mention.


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Sunroof leak*

Anyone else????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Sunroofs suck. They always leak. Always! 

Take it to the dealer. 

The alltrack and Atlas are having issues as well with the sunroof. The drains have these spider traps that collect dirt and clog. Then water can't drain and leaks into the cabin. 

It seems yours is leaking in a weird place though, have you ever had the windshield replaced? That's a possibility as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

Car is all original. I agree it’s a weird place. It leaks through the switch before anywhere else. I wonder with all the light rains if I just never noticed it. I’m really getting tired of taking this car in for issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

Crap. My wife’s alltrack is back for a 2nd round at the dealer for leaking sunroof. I could’ve sworn I was hit by water drips while driving the other day but found no stains in my Tig. Guess I need to check it out.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Sunroofs suck. They always leak. Always!
> 
> Take it to the dealer.
> 
> ...


My wife’s alltrack first dealer trip had the tubes pinched by headliner spacers. Dealer checked 2 other cars on the lot and they had the same issue. Now her car is sitting until at least August, the the gasket that joins the tubes to the sunroof structure are all leaking. VWusa said just go ahead and throw some sealant on there...


----------



## miro1118 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Just Solved this*

I had the same issue. There are drains on either front of the sunroof. The drains exit under the cowl which is below the wipers on both sides of the car. If you open the hood, under the window there is a plastic trim. On either side of that if you look towards the passenger compartment you will see a black tube with a red flap hanging from it. First I tried pushing a piece of plastic trimmer string down from the drains up top. Then I lifted the plastic trim piece in under the cowl and reached back to the tubes. I messaged some debris out of the black tube. At this point the debris dislodged and water rushed out over my hand. Then I saw the string was able to pass all the way through. It passed the final test when I poured water into the corner of the sunroof near each drain and I saw the water pour out into the cowl area where the red flaps were over the exit tubes. I will try to post pics if this doesn't make sense


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

:::UPDATE::: turns out it wasn’t the sunroof leaking at all. It was the deal for the windshield too dead center. Headliner will be replaced but is on backorder



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Water leak!*

18 tiguan with 11,xxx miles and I got my first leak. Leaking down the a pillar onto the floor(drivers side). Leaking dead center of the window and flooding the upper controls. Little spot at the passenger side corner of the headliner/sunroof. 
Not happy. Just had my 17 alltrack down for 30 days total for the leaky roof. 2 different dealers, 2 times each. Both cars sat outside today in the same rain storm and the alltrack is dry...last I checked. 
Vw gets another phone call from me tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Think I found the issue for the driver side.
Drain hose looks kinked.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep its kinked. Made a fool from a paint can handle to grab the tube and pull the kink out. The flat spot is permanently formed into the tube. Using a flat head screwdriver, I could flatten it out. VW you have morons building your cars.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Passenger side not kinked.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

